# staggered wheels



## hi ho silver gto (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a 2006 gto and I am looking to put a set of staggered wheels on. i really like the look of the axis hiro's. I am not sure if I want 18s or 19s. Does anyone know what sizes and offsets will fit the best doing minimal fender rolling? I plan to run a tire that keeps the wheel dimensions as close to the factory dimensions as possible.


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

hi ho silver gto said:


> I have a 2006 gto and I am looking to put a set of staggered wheels on. i really like the look of the axis hiro's. I am not sure if I want 18s or 19s. Does anyone know what sizes and offsets will fit the best doing minimal fender rolling? I plan to run a tire that keeps the wheel dimensions as close to the factory dimensions as possible.


iv done a bunch of searches on htis topis and im still confused about it, i miss my trans am, i could throw whatever i want on there with no lip bending, or major rear suspension mods, im just leaving my stocks on for now. i think u need a +45 offset in hte rear if your going loarger than 235. do the search , or checkout www.ls1gto.com i found a bunch of info on there too. but its overwhelming!


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

I'm running 19x8.5 (+35 offset) wheels with 245/35/ZR19 tires in the front and 19x9.5 (+45 offset) wheels with 265/30/ZR19 tires in the rear... I have had absolutely no clearance or rub problems in the front and only a slight rub in the rear... I had to cut/grind my rear fender lip just a little bit.. I have also recently lowered my GOAT 3/8" in the front and 1/2" in the rear with no additional clearance or rub problems....


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice wheels. What kind are they?


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

JerseyGoat said:


> Nice wheels. What kind are they?


They are Ruff Racing 279s (hyperblack)....


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

43mm offset front 50mm offset rear. For Drift's.










































18x8.5 40mm offset front / 18x9.5 46mm offset rear 
Stern St-1 Face III Beast
























Mike


----------

